# My cute little Tortie



## SilentKermitt (Jan 30, 2004)

This is Chaos. I got her as a Christmas gift from a co-worker. Luckely they new I wanted her(well at least a cat) and that I will take great care of her. They even bothered to find out that I wanted either a Siamese (or a look alike) or a calico. And here she is, looking the opposite of her name.lol.. 










I love the green around her pupils.










Now she shows her wild side :twisted: lol..


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

can't see the pics.


----------



## maymariya (Sep 27, 2003)

me neither


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

There isn't any pictures there are you linking from a website


----------



## Bug (Aug 23, 2003)

I can't see the pics either )))


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Try posting them in the Cat Photos section of this site.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Awww, I can't see them! Look forward to seeing the cute pictures.


----------



## SilentKermitt (Jan 30, 2004)

awwww man!!  they worked when i did the preview thingy, and on mine they work... let me see what i can do


----------



## SilentKermitt (Jan 30, 2004)

ok..lets try this agian... 

first photo 









second photo









third photo










ok...hope this works, ummm..the preview didnt work for me.. but last time it did..so maybe this time it will work..?? They were on a website befor... now they are on the cat photos of here, if this doesnt work...i need help


----------



## bltsob (Feb 2, 2004)

nope still dont work, but dont worry, ill fix them for u




























should be working now :wink:


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

remember and link them not copy and paste & put


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

omg he is soooooo cute


----------



## bltsob (Feb 2, 2004)

That color slip down his nose really makes him stand out


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

sorry he is a see I really do love her markings


----------



## SilentKermitt (Jan 30, 2004)

so that was my problem...i copied and pasted! well it works now.. whoohoo... 

thank you bltsob! (ill pretend that i didnt see them in reverse order :lol: )

just incase anyone had read the text and wondered if the freedom pic was the one where she was acting opposite her name... oh why am i worrying, you would all figgure it out...


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

What an amazing range of colors..absolutely stunning!


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

wow - very unique. I've never seen anything like that division of colour down his face! Reminds me of the bicolour lobsters that used to be in my hometown's local paper. (That's how sad and small that town was - that was front page news!)


----------



## SilentKermitt (Jan 30, 2004)

ohhh i coulda named her Lobster!...lol..just kidding. she does have an awsome color change on her face. her color range is also pretty neat. she has from a very light shade of cream to a nice deep gold and pretty much every shade of orange inbetween. 

And Chaos is a she. From what one of my co-workers told me, all calicos (including torties) are female. that it is some type of genetic defect or something like that... either way..i think this defect turned out to be the right effect! 

you cant really see her tail in any of the pics. but her tail is all black except for a ring of white that has a touch of orange in it near the end. Ive been trying to get a pid of it... now i just need to get them developed.


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

what an interesting face... i love the fur pattern!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Wow, what a rare looking cat. Love the split in the nose!


----------



## Sleepy_Tigeress (Feb 2, 2004)

AMAZING! beautiful!


----------



## SilentKermitt (Jan 30, 2004)

Thank you all for your compliments on my kitty. Her throne grows with all of them..lol... 

im at a friends house and i was showiing her, but they are all really dark. are they dark when you see them? or can you tell the cat ffrom the back ground? thanks


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

What a pretty girl, you are really lucky :wink: .


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Her markings are beautiful! Very unusual!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

She's beautiful!!


----------



## SilentKermitt (Jan 30, 2004)

thank you thank you thank you.. I think I am very lucky too. I have wierd tastes in things, so I was excited when they gave me such a distinct looking cat. (i was afraid that my cute and there cute were going to be totally different.) Along w/ her distinct look she has a wonderfull personality(except for destroying toilet paper, but we can look past that) and heres one more pic of her...being silly for the camera.. 










sorry the quality is so bad, its taken from my webcam.


----------



## maymariya (Sep 27, 2003)

he is so pretty! the 2 sides of his face make him look like he has a split personality....not that he does....does he? lol!!!


----------



## SilentKermitt (Jan 30, 2004)

She still seems to be settling into liveing here, so so far no split personality. She does seem to have three modes tho. 1. follow me around appartment. 2. be cute/ purrr constantly/ sleep and 3. run like crazy around appartment for about 5 min. then go back to mode 1 or 2. lol.. shes a delight. 

Id like to thank everyone for there comments, I really didnt think that there would be this many. thank you


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I like all the modes, 1,2, and 3! Aren't they great? I'm glad she's giving you so much joy. My guess is that you are doing the same for her!


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

she's so unique. very cool markings.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I can see the pics now! She is very pretty and unique colorings make her more cute! :lol:


----------

